# Official Pre-Draft Camp Measurements



## arenas809

Name Height Ht/Shoes Weight Wing Reach
Acker, Alex 6' 3¾" 6' 4¾" 183.0 7' 0" 8' 6½"
Akindele, Deji 6' 9½" 6' 11" 236.4 7' 3" 9' 0½"
Aleksandrov, Nemanja 6' 10" 7' 0" 220.6 6' 11" 9' 2"
Al-Sayyad, Mustafa 6' 7½" 6' 9" 229.2 7' 4¾" 9' 2"
Anderson, Alan 6' 4½" 6' 6" 223.2 6' 9½" 8' 8"
Andriuskevicius, Martynas 7' 1¼" 7' 3" 227.8 6' 11¼" 9' 4½"
Banks, Sean 6' 5¾" 6' 7" 206.4 7' 1" 9' 0"
Basden, Eddie 6' 4¼" 6' 5½" 210.0 6' 10¼" 8' 5"
Bell, Mike 6' 8¾" 6' 9¼" 206.2 7' 1½" 8' 8½"
Bogut, Andrew 6' 11" 7' 0¼" 250.6 7' 3" 9' 2½"
Brown, Dee 5' 11" 6' 0" 179.0 6' 2" 7' 10"
Bynum, Will 5' 10½" 5' 11½" 188.8 6' 3½" 7' 9"
Campbell, Marcus 6' 10¼" 7' 0¼" 280.4 7' 6" 9' 6"
Conroy, Will 6' 1" 6' 2" 188.6 6' 3" 8' 0½"
Coppenrath, Taylor 6' 7¾" 6' 9¼" 252.4 6' 11½" 8' 10½"
Diener, Travis 5' 11¾" 6' 1" 165.2 5' 11¾" 7' 9½"
Diogu, Ike 6' 6½" 6' 8" 255.4 7' 3½" 9' 1"
Dorsey, Daryl 5' 11¼" 6' 0½" 160.8 5' 11½" 7' 10"
Ellis, Monta 6' 2¼" 6' 3¼" 176.6 6' 2¾" 8' 2"
Felton, Raymond 5' 11½" 6' 0¼" 199.4 6' 4¼" 8' 2"
Fernandez, Rudy 6' 4¾" 6' 6" 172.0 6' 7½" 8' 5½"
Fischer, D'Or 6' 9¼" 6' 10½" 242.4 7' 6" 9' 2½"
Fobbs, Eddy 6' 10¼" 6' 11¼" 235.2 7' 6¾" 9' 3½"
Ford, Sharrod 6' 7¼" 6' 8¼" 212.8 7' 1½" 8' 10"
Francis, Torin 6' 8¾" 6' 10" 251.8 7' 1" 9' 0½"
Frye, Channing 6' 9½" 6' 10½" 243.6 7' 2½" 9' 2½"
Gai, Deng 6' 7¾" 6' 9¼" 214.0 7' 4½" 9' 2½"
Garcia, Francisco 6' 5¾" 6' 7" 189.6 6' 10¾" 8' 7"
Gilchrist, John 6' 1¼" 6' 2½" 195.2 6' 9¼" 8' 0½"
Gortat, Marcin 6' 11" 7' 0" 225.2 7' 3½" 9' 2"
Graham, Joey 6' 5¼" 6' 6½" 216.6 6' 8" 8' 8"
Granger, Danny 6' 7½" 6' 8½" 225.4 7' 1½" 8' 7"
Green, Gerald 6' 6" 6' 7¼" 192.0 6' 9¾" 8' 8"
Hayes, Chuck 6' 5½" 6' 6¾" 232.4 6' 10" 8' 8½"
Head, Luther 6' 2" 6' 3" 178.8 6' 5¼" 8' 2½"
Hodge, Julius 6' 6" 6' 7" 202.2 7' 0½" 8' 11½"
Homan, Jared 6' 7¾" 6' 8¾" 248.2 7' 1¼" 8' 8½"
Ilyasova, Ersan 6' 7¾" 6' 9" 208.8 7' 1¼" 9' 1½"
Jack, Jarrett 6' 2½" 6' 3½" 197.6 6' 7½" 8' 4"
Jones, Dwyane 6' 8½" 6' 10" 242.2 7' 2¾" 9' 0½"
Katelynas, Mindaugas 6' 7½" 6' 8½" 217.0 6' 11" 8' 9½"
Klotz, Jason 6' 8½" 6' 9¾" 249.4 6' 10" 8' 11½"
Krauser, Carl 5' 11½" 6' 0¾" 193.4 6' 5½" 8' 2½"
Langford, Keith 6' 2¼" 6' 3½" 203.2 6' 9" 8' 5"
Lee, David 6' 7¾" 6' 9" 229½ 7' 0" 8' 10½"
Lucas, David 6' 6½" 6' 7¾" 233.4 7' 0" 8' 7½"
Lucas, John 5' 9¼" 5' 10½" 154.4 6' 0" 7' 8"
Manuel, Jackie 6'4¼" 6' 5½" 188.2 6' 11¼" 8' 7½"
Marshall, Rawle 6' 4½" 6' 5¾" 186.6 7' 1" 8' 8"
Maxiell, Jason 6' 5" 6' 6¼" 257.6 7' 3¼" 8' 11"
May, Sean 6' 7" 6' 8½" 258.8 7' 1¼" 8' 9"
McCants, Rashad 6' 2¾" 6' 4" 201.0 6' 10¾" 8' 7½"
McFarlin, Ivan 6' 5½" 6' 6¾" 228.6 6' 9" 8' 9½"
Mendez, Juan 6' 5¼" 6' 6¾" 231.4 7' 0" 8' 10½"
Mensah-Bonsu, Pops 6' 7¼" 6' 8¾" 226.6 7' 0" 8' 9"
Miles, Aaron 6' 0" 6' 1½" 174.6 6' 3½" 7' 10"
Myles, Ellis 6' 6" 6' 7¼" 255.2 6' 9¾" 8' 9½"
O'Bannon, Larry 6' 3" 6' 4¼" 196.0 6' 6" 8' 3½"
Pasalic, Drago 6' 9½" 6' 11" 238.8 6' 11¾" 9' 0½"
Paul, Chris 5' 11¾" 6' 1" 178.0 6' 4¼" 7' 9"
Pittsnogle, Kevin 6' 9¼" 6' 10¼" 259.2 6' 10½" 8' 10"
Powell, Carlos 6' 5¼" 6' 6¾" 221.8 6' 10¾" 8' 9"
Powell, Roger 6' 4¾" 6' 6" 218.6 6' 11½" 8' 8"
Price, Ronnie 6' 0¾" 6' 2¼" 184.8 6' 5½" 8' 0½"
Roberson, Anthony 6' 0¾" 6' 2½" 178.8 6' 2¾" 7' 11"
Rush, Brandon 6' 5" 6' 6½" 211.4 6' 11¼" 8' 8½"
Schenscher, Luke 6' 11¾" 7' 1½" 241.6 7' 5" 9' 3½"
Simien, Wayne 6' 7¼" 6' 9" 255.8 7' 0" 8' 11"
Simmons, Tre 6' 4" 6' 5" 194.2 6' 7½" 8' 6½"
Simon, David 6' 8" 6' 9½" 258.8 7' 3½" 9' 0"
Slaughter, Marcus 6' 6¾" 6' 8" 213.4 6' 11" 8' 8½"
Smith, Steven 6' 7¼" 6' 8¾" 235.6 7' 0" 8' 10"
Stoudamire, Salim 6' 0" 6' 1¼" 185.6 6' 4" 8' 0½"
Taft, Chris 6' 8½" 6' 9½" 261.0 7' 1¾" 9' 1"
Thomas, Chris 5' 11¾" 6' 1" 176.2 6' 3" 7' 11"
Thomas, Omar 6' 3¼" 6' 4½" 200.0 6' 8" 8' 6"
Thompson, Dijon 6' 6¼" 6' 8" 195.8 6' 9¾" 8' 9½"
Turiaf, Ronny 6' 8" 6' 9¼" 237.8 7' 1½" 8' 10½"
Villanueva, Charlie 6' 9" 6' 9½" 236.6 7' 0¼" 9' 1"
Warrick, Hakim 6' 7¼" 6' 8½" 215.0 7' 2" 9' 0"
Webster, Martell 6' 6" 6' 7½" 229.6 6' 11" 8' 10"
Whaley, Robert 6' 8" 6' 9" 269.4 7' 2" 9' 0"
Williams, Deron 6' 1¾" 6' 2¾" 202.4 6' 6¼" 8' 2"
Williams, Eric 6' 7" 6' 8½" 282.0 7' 4" 9' 0½"
Williams, Jawad 6' 7" 6' 8" 218.0 7' 1¼" 8' 10½"
Williams, Marvin 6' 7" 6' 8¼" 228.2 7' 3½" 9' 0"
Wright, Antoine 6' 5¼" 6' 6¼" 202.6 6' 8¾" 8' 8½"
Wright, Bracey 6' 1¼" 6' 2½" 186.8 6' 10" 8' 4½"


----------



## arenas809

As if it weren't a lock, Bogut is officially 7'0, he's your #1 pick in the draft


----------



## Pinball

Hot damn at Gilchrist's length! His wingspan in 8" longer than he is. I also like Jack's length. Felton is smaller than I thought. Much smaller. He's actually shorter than Paul.


----------



## HKF

Once again a bunch of people are said to be much taller than they actually are. Salim Stoudamire is taller than Felton and Paul in socks. He should not fall below the Clippers in the 2nd round (No. 32) if they're smart.


----------



## HKF

When people said I was wrong about guards being under 6'2 being drafted in the top 5, it's a real concern to NBA teams. It doesn't surprise me to see New Orleans promise Deron. Martell Webster is damn near the same size as Gerald Green (I mean he's actually a 1/2 inch bigger in shoes).


----------



## MemphisX

Rashad McCants is the same size as Monta Ellis :eek8:


----------



## Charlotte_______

Williams, Deron 6' 1¾" 6' 2¾" 202.4 6' 6¼" 8' 2" guess he wasnt as tall as everyone said

As for PGs it goes:
Deron Williams
Chris Paul
Raymond Felton

Looking at Felton and Paul's weight Felton is a LOT bigger than Paul


----------



## GNG

Bracey Wright's wingspan. 

How do guys like Deji Akindele get away with telling people they're 7'1?


----------



## HKF

Rawse said:


> Bracey Wright's wingspan.
> 
> How do guys like Deji Akindele get away with telling people they're 7'1?


But look how short he is. He was listed at 6'4 and he's 6'2. He'll never make it.


----------



## GNG

HKF said:


> But look how short he is. He was listed at 6'4 and he's 6'2. He'll never make it.


Really? I thought it was a given he was no taller than 6'3. I was just impressed with the wingspan.

And I agree, unless someone saw some point guard skills in this guy, I don't think he gets drafted.


----------



## ItalianStallion

schenscher size is impressive. maybe he might sneak in some roster as an undrafted FA


----------



## Ballyhoo

What kind of shoes is Villanueva wearing that makes him only 1/2" taller in shoes than socks?


----------



## arenas809

Ballyhoo said:


> What kind of shoes is Villanueva wearing that makes him only 1/2" taller in shoes than socks?


That's probably a typo, the NBA measures them in socks then adds 1 1/4 to get their height in shoes.


----------



## bullet

*Freakiesh Wingspan* - Jason Maxiell . he's 6-5 with a 7-3.25 wingspan. Diff of 10.25'' . Fischer and Campbell with impressive wingspans at 7-6. Deng gai is 6-7.75 (and 2'' shoes) and a wingspan of 7-4.5. thats almost 9' diff.

*Smallest shoes - * Villanueva, Charlie 6' 9" 6' 9½" , 0.5 inch shoes???
And Bell, Mike 6' 8¾" 6' 9¼" too.


----------



## ansoncarter

Joey Graham was supposed to be some tank, but he only weighs 216?? theres no way on earth he out-lifts the football team like people said

Vince probably weighs more than that


----------



## HKF

Joey Graham is all muscle and muscle looks very different from fat and weighs less.


----------



## hobojoe

HKF said:


> Joey Graham is all muscle and muscle looks very different from fat and weighs less.


Muscle weighs more than fat, that's a fact.


----------



## bullet

Andriuskevicius, Martynas 7' 1¼" 7' 3" 227.8 6' 11¼" 9' 4½" has the same wingspan like Manuel, Jackie 6'4¼" 6' 5½" 188.2 6' 11¼" 8' 7½"

Marvin Williams 6-8 w/s but has a ver impressive wingspan of 7-3.5


----------



## ansoncarter

HKF said:


> Joey Graham is all muscle and muscle looks very different from fat and weighs less.


there are lots of Vince Carter-size guys who are all lean muscle and they probably weigh around 215 or more. 

that number for Graham is flatout strange


----------



## bullet

Yup - muscle weighs about 6 times more than fat tissue.


----------



## cpawfan

Coppenrath's stock went down


----------



## arenas809

cpawfan said:


> Coppenrath's stock went down


Was it ever up?

Coming to a Euroleague Arena near you...


----------



## HeinzGuderian

I like McCants and Marvins wingspans. And Felton is a tank. Shorter and heavier than Jack, Paul, Gilchrist, and only 3 pounds less than Deron, yet he is still faster than any of them. And for his height, his reach matches or surpasses any of them but Jack. Deron backed out of a workout with Felton last week:


> Illinois point guard Deron Williams, apparently at the prodding of his agent, backed out of a head-to-head workout with North Carolina's Raymond Felton last week in New Orleans. That probably was a smart thing. "Felton would kill (Williams) in a one-on-one workout setting," one scout says. "He's got so much quickness on him. I wouldn't have allowed that, either."
> 
> Instead, Williams worked out after Felton, who says, "I am not afraid to work out against anyone."


http://www.sportingnews.com/experts/sean-deveney/20050613.html


----------



## Scinos

Does Taft's stock slip even futher ? :whoknows:

First all the questions regarding his work ethic, now he's only 6' 9½" with shoes. That should rule out a move to center. He's only 0.5 inches taller than Simien and 1 inch taller than Sean May, and Simien/May have a lot more skill. Granted, Taft's way more of a run/jump athlete than those two. But, still...


----------



## HKF

It's not that Deron backed out of a workout with Felton. His agent didn't see the point of them working out, since Paul won't workout with Deron. Makes perfect sense anyway.


----------



## UVM_92

Why did Coppenrath's stock go down? he measured exactly as advertised -- 6-9 and 250. No one thought he had a freakish wingspan or anything.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Scinos said:


> Does Taft's stock slip even futher ? :whoknows:
> 
> First all the questions regarding his work ethic, now he's only 6' 9½" with shoes. That should rule out a move to center. He's only 0.5 inches taller than Simien and 1 inch taller than Sean May, and Simien/May have a lot more skill. Granted, Taft's way more of a run/jump athlete than those two. But, still...


May, Sean *6' 7"* 6' 8½" 258.8 7'-1¼" 8'-9"
Simien, Wayne *6' 7¼"* 6' 9" 255.8 7'-0" 8'-11"
Taft, Chris *6' 8½"* 6' 9½" 261.0 7'-1¾" 9'-1"

Maybe it's just me, but it looks to me like Wayne Simien got himself measured in a pair of Doc Martins. I think Taft could always just get bigger shoes. May certainly shows over Simien with a better wingspan and no injury history. I'd still like Taft over the other two.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks

Joey Graham only 216 is a surprise, but he is absolutely ripped, and it is a known fact that he does bench somewhere in the 400 lb neighborhood, and that will show when he murders the bench press. I predict 25 reps.


----------



## thekid

I thought Graham would be around 230 or so, I guess he doesn't carry much excess fat.


----------



## Dodigago

OwnTheBlocks said:


> Joey Graham only 216 is a surprise, but he is absolutely ripped, and it is a known fact that he does bench somewhere in the 400 lb neighborhood, and that will show when he murders the bench press. I predict 25 reps.


225 x 25 

lol - 400 - he does a lot but hes not hulk hogan


----------



## Dodigago

btw what did Lil Nate Robinson measure up to? 

I think his stock will be affected a lot by his size too lol


----------



## Debt Collector

gerald green looks closer to magette's height than mcgrady's height.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks

Dodigago said:


> 225 x 25
> 
> lol - 400 - he does a lot but hes not hulk hogan



they test at 185, 225 is for the nfl draft. JR Bremer did 27 reps as a PG who isn't overly muscle bound. I did 20 reps and the most I've ever benched is 315. Joey might do more than 25 actually.

From his nbadraft.net profile:
"Extremely strong body, he can bench press over 400 pounds… "
http://nbadraft.net/profiles/joeygraham.asp


holla


----------



## Ed O

arenas809 said:


> That's probably a typo, the NBA measures them in socks then adds 1 1/4 to get their height in shoes.


What's your source for that?

If you're right, then whomever put together the list is absolutely terrible at math, because there are a lot of players that deviate from the 1.25" difference.

Ed O.


----------



## thekid

Hulk Hogan he is.


> Extremely strong body, he can bench press over 400 pounds…


http://nbadraft.net/profiles/joeygraham.asp


----------



## OwnTheBlocks

Damn this board has quite the echo......


----------



## VincentVega

I'm wondering if the people who question whether or not Joey Graham is a tank actually watched any college hoops the last two seasons. Dude's a genetics experiment.


----------



## Dodigago

but I remember I read an article that said he did


225 x 25

he prolly can do 400 pounds.. but I doubt x 25


----------



## Jonathan Watters

The rumor is that Graham broke JR Bremer's bench press record.


----------



## Cap

Jonathan Watters said:


> The rumor is that Graham broke JR Bremer's bench press record.


Good god that's impressive.


----------



## jdg

Dodigago said:


> btw what did Lil Nate Robinson measure up to?
> 
> I think his stock will be affected a lot by his size too lol


Nate Robinson can't be affected by how he measures in. Anyone drafting him knows he is tiny.


----------



## thekid

Dodigago said:


> but I remember I read an article that said he did
> 
> 
> 225 x 25
> 
> he prolly can do 400 pounds.. but I doubt x 25


Why keep doubting his strength?


----------



## BenDengGo

holly sh!t, he has maggette bulk, even before being in the nba.
i dont recall maggette having that bulk at duke.

is he a good defender ?


----------



## Tersk

arenas809 said:


> _*Name | Height Ht/Shoes | Weight | Wing Reach*_





arenas809 said:


> Aleksandrov, Nemanja 6' 10" 7' 0" 220.6 6' 11" 9' 2"
> Andriuskevicius, Martynas 7' 1¼" 7' 3" 227.8 6' 11¼" 9' 4½"
> Bogut, Andrew 6' 11" 7' 0¼" 250.6 7' 3" 9' 2½"
> Brown, Dee 5' 11" 6' 0" 179.0  6' 2" 7' 10"
> Bynum, Will 5' 10½" 5' 11½" 188.8 6' 3½" 7' 9"
> Diener, Travis 5' 11¾" 6' 1" 165.2 5' 11¾" 7' 9½"
> Diogu, Ike 6' 6½" 6' 8" 255.4 7' 3½" 9' 1"
> Ellis, Monta 6' 2¼" 6' 3¼" 176.6 6' 2¾" 8' 2"
> Felton, Raymond 5' 11½" 6' 0¼" 199.4 6' 4¼" 8' 2"
> Fernandez, Rudy 6' 4¾" 6' 6" 172.0 6' 7½" 8' 5½"
> Frye, Channing 6' 9½" 6' 10½" 243.6 7' 2½" 9' 2½"
> Garcia, Francisco 6' 5¾" 6' 7" 189.6 6' 10¾" 8' 7"
> Gilchrist, John 6' 1¼" 6' 2½" 195.2 6' 9¼" 8' 0½"
> Graham, Joey 6' 5¼" 6' 6½" 216.6 6' 8" 8' 8"
> Granger, Danny 6' 7½" 6' 8½" 225.4 7' 1½" 8' 7"
> Green, Gerald 6' 6" 6' 7¼" 192.0 6' 9¾" 8' 8"
> Head, Luther 6' 2" 6' 3" 178.8 6' 5¼" 8' 2½"
> Hodge, Julius 6' 6" 6' 7" 202.2 7' 0½" 8' 11½"
> Ilyasova, Ersan 6' 7¾" 6' 9" 208.8 7' 1¼" 9' 1½"
> Jack, Jarrett 6' 2½" 6' 3½" 197.6 6' 7½" 8' 4"
> Maxiell, Jason 6' 5" 6' 6¼" 257.6 7' 3¼" 8' 11"
> May, Sean 6' 7" 6' 8½" 258.8 7' 1¼" 8' 9"
> McCants, Rashad 6' 2¾" 6' 4" 201.0 6' 10¾" 8' 7½"
> Mensah-Bonsu, Pops 6' 7¼" 6' 8¾" 226.6 7' 0" 8' 9"
> Miles, Aaron 6' 0" 6' 1½" 174.6 6' 3½" 7' 10"
> Paul, Chris 5' 11¾" 6' 1" 178.0 6' 4¼" 7' 9"
> Pittsnogle, Kevin 6' 9¼" 6' 10¼" 259.2 6' 10½" 8' 10"
> Rush, Brandon 6' 5" 6' 6½" 211.4 6' 11¼" 8' 8½"
> Schenscher, Luke 6' 11¾" 7' 1½" 241.6 7' 5" 9' 3½"
> Simien, Wayne 6' 7¼" 6' 9" 255.8 7' 0" 8' 11"
> Simmons, Tre 6' 4" 6' 5" 194.2 6' 7½" 8' 6½"
> Stoudamire, Salim 6' 0" 6' 1¼" 185.6 6' 4" 8' 0½"
> Taft, Chris 6' 8½" 6' 9½" 261.0 7' 1¾" 9' 1"
> Thompson, Dijon 6' 6¼" 6' 8" 195.8 6' 9¾" 8' 9½"
> Turiaf, Ronny 6' 8" 6' 9¼" 237.8 7' 1½" 8' 10½"
> Villanueva, Charlie 6' 9" 6' 9½" 236.6 7' 0¼" 9' 1"
> Warrick, Hakim 6' 7¼" 6' 8½" 215.0 7' 2" 9' 0"
> Webster, Martell 6' 6" 6' 7½" 229.6 6' 11" 8' 10"
> Williams, Deron 6' 1¾" 6' 2¾" 202.4 6' 6¼" 8' 2"
> Williams, Jawad 6' 7" 6' 8" 218.0 7' 1¼" 8' 10½"
> Williams, Marvin 6' 7" 6' 8¼" 228.2 7' 3½" 9' 0"
> Wright, Antoine 6' 5¼" 6' 6¼" 202.6 6' 8¾" 8' 8½"


They are the ones I am interested in, and I'm subscribing to this thread for future references. When do verticals come out? That should be interesting


----------



## deranged40

Dodigago said:


> but I remember I read an article that said he did
> 
> 
> 225 x 25
> 
> he prolly can do 400 pounds.. but I doubt x 25


No, if he can bench 400, 225x25 is very realistic. I was at a football camp with a kid who could bench 410, and he did 26 reps of 225, so if Joey can get a legit 400, he could very well do 25 reps.


----------



## The Mad Viking

I think the record is actually 31 reps, by some post player who wasn't drafted, who reminds me of Jason Klotz but I can't recall his name.

And its *185 * pounds, not 225.

For the most part, all this tests is the kid's willingness to go to the weight room. Nick Collison and Micheal Sweetney both did terrible in the bench press, but I don't see them getting overpowered in the NBA.


----------



## Kmasonbx

The Mad Viking said:


> I think the record is actually 31 reps, by some post player who wasn't drafted, who reminds me of Jason Klotz but I can't recall his name.
> 
> And its *185 * pounds, not 225.
> 
> For the most part, all this tests is the kid's willingness to go to the weight room. Nick Collison and Micheal Sweetney both did terrible in the bench press, but I don't see them getting overpowered in the NBA.


When your getting posted up your bench press doesn't matter too much, it's your squat that matters because it's your legs that hold your position not your chest. Your bench press comes into play when your driving to the basket and you take contact, you need upper body strength to finish consistently. 

As much as people talk about Julius Hodge's weight he weighs 202 compared to 190 for Gerald Green. Hodge is a kid who weighed 170 when he entered college so the chances are he could max out at 215. 

The shoes height can't be set in stone because some guys shoe height is plus 2 inches while others are just an inch, I think the players put on their own sneakers to get measured. 

Another thing is height is not as important as wing span, if your 6'2 like Bracey Wright but have a 6'10 wing span you will likely play just as big as somebody 6'5 with a 6'8 wing span because your standing reach will be nearly identical.


----------



## HKF

BenDengGo said:


> holly sh!t, he has maggette bulk, even before being in the nba.
> i dont recall maggette having that bulk at duke.
> 
> is he a good defender ?


Joey Graham played for Oklahoma State, which means he'll be just as good a defender as Desmond Mason or Tony Allen. Only difference is, he's bigger and stronger than both guys. He's Artest to me, again. He's so big and strong.

I'm intrigued by his brother Stephen though. Stephen rarely played at OSU, yet seems to be just as good as his brother. Can't really figure out why he didn't play.


----------



## VincentVega

The Mad Viking said:


> I think the record is actually 31 reps, by some post player who wasn't drafted, who reminds me of Jason Klotz but I can't recall his name.


It was 27 reps, set by Jason Keep in 2003.



> For the most part, all this tests is the kid's willingness to go to the weight room. Nick Collison and Micheal Sweetney both did terrible in the bench press, but I don't see them getting overpowered in the NBA.


Sweetney did 3 reps. Collison did 8 reps (on a bad shoulder), which was more than Dwight Howard, Brian Cook, Carmelo Anthony and Al Jefferson.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

VincentVega said:


> Sweetney did 3 reps. Collison did 8 reps (on a bad shoulder), which was more than Dwight Howard, Brian Cook, Carmelo Anthony and Al Jefferson.


 :jawdrop: 

It still amazes me that an absolute monster like Sweetney could only bench 185 3 times. He had to have a case of the nerves, or something...


----------



## Chalie Boy

Jonathan Watters said:


> :jawdrop:
> 
> It still amazes me that an absolute monster like Sweetney could only bench 185 3 times. He had to have a case of the nerves, or something...



Yea that is terrible I don't care if you don't work out, at that size you should be able to do more than that. Hell im good for 20 and im 5'10 185!


----------



## GoCats2001

Coppenrath will be drafted #40-#60...


----------



## bigbabyjesus

HKF said:


> I'm intrigued by his brother Stephen though. Stephen rarely played at OSU, yet seems to be just as good as his brother. Can't really figure out why he didn't play.


Yep. From the little I saw of Stephen, he really impressed me. He brought the intensity in the tournament that his brother left behind. Stephen doesn't have the skills of Joey, but he is less mechanical, and has all the physical tools as well. He'll make the league for sure, IMO.


----------



## TheChampion

joey graham is an absolute beast. he has a more fundamental game than his twin brother stevie. like HKF said they played at oklahoma state under eddie sutton so they play good defense. yeah joey can bench over 400... stevie is a good basketball player as well. he makes plays with his athleticism. both are very athletic. joey is more of a post player but can play the wing. he takes his man down to the paint and just simply over powers him. stevie is more finesse... i think stevie didn't play simply because he was so inconsistent. he seemed to always show up when the team needed him though. i think he could be a good player. i think both could make it. joey for sure... joey did seem to take his game down a notch late this past season. osu really could have used him playing like he should... but i'm really looking forward to seeing joey in the league next season...


----------



## arenas809

GoCats2001 said:


> Coppenrath will be drafted #40-#60...


I wish you Coppenrath fanboys would go away...take a drive to Middlebury or something, do something constructive, all this Coppenrath, Sorrentine [edit] is getting tired...

These guys are trash and will never do jack in the league other than be practice dummies at camp before they get cut and are playing for the Sioux City Jackrabbits, and that's best case scenario.


----------



## VincentVega

I have a work buddy who ran track for Oklahoma State. Apparently both Joey and Stevie Graham are legitimately nice, softspoken, genuine fellas. They're both very smart too, as both earned their degrees early and have been licensed to fly planes for years.


----------



## TheChampion

VincentVega said:


> I have a work buddy who ran track for Oklahoma State. Apparently both Joey and Stevie Graham are legitimately nice, softspoken, genuine fellas. They're both very smart too, as both earned their degrees early and have been licensed to fly planes for years.


yeah they really are. they are some classy guys. i'm not trying to brag on them or anything but it's the truth... :yes:


----------



## ATLien

I was a little surprised to see Chris Paul top out at 6'1". It doesn't answer his defensive liability claims, but at least we won't have to hear about how few sub 6'0 players have made it in the league..


----------



## UVM7680

> I wish you Coppenrath fanboys would go away...take a drive to Middlebury or something, do something constructive, all this Coppenrath, Sorrentine [edit] is getting tired...
> 
> These guys are trash and will never do jack in the league other than be practice dummies at camp before they get cut and are playing for the Sioux City Jackrabbits, and that's best case scenario.


arenas809, please consider this: Coppenrath is from Vermont, a state with a population of 600,000. why is it so surprising that we are proud of our home-grown talent? (and yes, he is a talent. he may not be NBA-caliber, that remains to be seen, as with all the college players trying to make the transition to the pro game. but in college, certainly. I am sure you are well-acquainted with his statistics and numerous awards.) you are of course entitled to your opinion, but to say he is "trash" sounds uninformed as well as unpleasant.

and as for your suggestion to go do something constructive... er, you have almost 6,000 posts on an internet fan board. I bet there are other and more constructive things you could have been doing, too. but last I looked, it wasn't a requirement for posting -- for any of us.

if you are still feeling crabby, keep in mind that it is highly unlikely that there will ever be another draftable Vermonter, so please just try to bear with us nicely for another couple of weeks.


----------



## ItalianStallion

UVM7680 said:


> arenas809, please consider this: Coppenrath is from Vermont, a state with a population of 600,000. why is it so surprising that we are proud of our home-grown talent? (and yes, he is a talent. he may not be NBA-caliber, that remains to be seen, as with all the college players trying to make the transition to the pro game. but in college, certainly. I am sure you are well-acquainted with his statistics and numerous awards.) you are of course entitled to your opinion, but to say he is "trash" sounds uninformed as well as unpleasant.
> 
> and as for your suggestion to go do something constructive... er, you have almost 6,000 posts on an internet fan board. I bet there are other and more constructive things you could have been doing, too. but last I looked, it wasn't a requirement for posting -- for any of us.
> 
> if you are still feeling crabby, keep in mind that it is highly unlikely that there will ever be another draftable Vermonter, so please just try to bear with us nicely for another couple of weeks.




:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## TheChampion

Dodigago said:


> but I remember I read an article that said he did
> 
> 
> 225 x 25
> 
> he prolly can do 400 pounds.. but I doubt x 25



well he pumped out 26 at the combine... best athlete in the draft... 



> Joey Graham Grades out as top athlete in the Chicago Pre-Draft camp
> 
> We’re still waiting on Chad Ford to get back from Europe to hear about the results for the combines in Chicago (because we can push all we want, but we sure as hell aren’t getting them), but a couple of nuggets are already coming out from people who have eyeballed the list. The top athlete in this draft is Joey Graham, followed by Will Bynum at #2. Graham was helped by the fact that he bench pressed the 185 pound bar 26 times, the most amongst any player here. Also grading out very well were Chuck Hayes (#1 SF/PF) Marvin Williams (#3 PF/SF, not a typo), David Lee (#1 pure PF), Pops Mensah-Bonsu (#2 PF).
> 
> Coincidentally, the high-flying licensed pilot Joey Graham from Oklahoma State signed a four year, seven figure deal with Nike shortly after the camp, according to his agent Roger Montgomery. Both Joey and his brother Stephen were approached by Nike and a deal was hammered out. Joey is coming off a string of excellent workouts over the past month and has since seen his stock rise into the mid-late lottery. And while Joey has been doing his thing, it was actually his brother, Stevie, who stole the show when the two worked out in front of lottery teams at a private workout during the Chicago pre-draft camp. This might come as a shock to some, but numerous NBA executives over the past month have told DraftExpress flat out that Stevie is going to get drafted. Considering his athletic ability and style of play, it would surprise no one if he ended up with a Nike deal himself after the NBA draft on June 28th.


 link


----------



## TheChampion

and here is some more on the graham twins...
link 



> Graham Brothers Workout
> 
> The workout featuring the Graham twins was much more competitive than most of the other workouts we saw over the course of the week. The Graham’s started out with some ballhandling drills, and eventually moved into shooting drills. They started out inside the free throw line and gradually worked their way out, shooting both set shots and off the dribble. The shooting made its way out to the three point line, where the results were mixed. Stevie shot 15/35, and while Joey started out on fire, he got a little tired and cooled off toward the end to shoot 20/35. Things got quite a bit more competitive from there. There were several different drills designed to show one-on-one play, one of which involved one player cutting to the wing, catching a pass, and attempting to score on the other. The full blown one-on-one drills were quite physical, with the twins playing to a virtual draw.
> 
> The first thing that bystanders noticed walking by the MultiPlex gym in Chicago were two 6’7 twins built like NFL linebackers, who seemed to be playing the wrong sport. Once you saw them with the ball in their hands, one realized that the brothers were indeed involved in the right sport. In the aforementioned ball handling drills, Joey showed a noticeable improvement in his dribbling ability from when he was at Oklahoma St. While he did not have quite the handle of his brother Stevie, he did a pretty good job in the cone drills in front of NBA scouts from four teams picking in the range in which he is projected on being picked. Graham still possesses the same low release point on his shot with little lift, but he made absolutely everything within 18 feet of the basket. As he stepped out to the collegiate three point line and beyond, he continued to show the ability to knock it down, just not at the amazing clip in which he was netting his midrange jumpers. Joey then had to knock down as many three pointers as he could within a 90 second time frame from the top of the key. He started 15/20, but then seemed to tire and finished 20/33. The reason that Graham was not as prolific as the drill went on was his lack of legs in his jumpshot, which virtually forces him to shoot the ball only with his arms. If he is able to consistently get more lift into his shot, I remain confident that Joey can develop into a threat from beyond the NBA three point line as well this year. Next up was the one on one duel of the brothers, which actually resulted in a draw. Joey showed a really nice first step, ripped the ball through very quickly into his moves, and did an amazing job creating space on his step back jumpshot. It was clear to anyone in the gym that Graham will be able to step in and contribute to a team immediately as a power small forward in the Ron Artest mold with his chiseled physique, great defense, and emerging perimeter game.
> 
> With that said, it was actually his brother Stevie who stole the show here. Numerous times we had to make sure that we weren’t getting the twins confused, because Stevie was actually outplaying his brother for the first 2/3rds of the workout, and it times it wasn’t even close. We weren’t trying to look too hard or anything, but the huge letters in one Eastern Conference Coach's scouting notebook basically told us all we needed to know: “STEVIE OR JOEY?” referring obviously to the question of which of the two is better. The rumblings coming from other teams in attendance told the same. It wasn’t that Joey played badly, it was just that his brother was outstanding, surprising everyone in attendance. He showed a much better perimeter game and showed the ability to create his own shot and pull up from mid-range jumpers with ease. He has a certain smoothness to his game that will probably make his brother Joey an all-star once he acquires some of the same. His physique is extremely impressive and his athleticism more than you can ask for. Even though Stevie didn’t shoot the ball great in the 90 second NBA shooting drills, he was excellent in the perimeter shooting department in almost every other part of the drill. After watching him play twice over the past week in workouts, it’s time to go beyond what everyone else was saying in the gym about how in the world did he not get invited to Chicago and start thinking about the very real possibility of him getting drafted and making a team.


----------



## HKF

They look like "John Henry." Folkheroes. These guys are going to be fun to watch. Built like tightends, but can play the game. I love it.


----------



## TheChampion

HKF said:


> They look like "John Henry." Folkheroes. These guys are going to be fun to watch. Built like tightends, but can play the game. I love it.


yeah definitely... i can't wait. i knew stevie was good but i didn't know he was being going to possibly be drafted... and the way he performed, considering joey is a projected lottery pick, it makes you wonder where stevie will go (if he makes it)... i'm looking forward to seeing them in the league... :cowboy:


----------

